# Chimera from 8 weeks to one year



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Chimeras first birthday was today! Im so happy, she is such a wonderful girl, i adore her
we spent her birthday...walking and expolreing the woods  i didnt get many pictures because i forgot my batt charger and the battery was dieing 
here are some pictures of how she has aged, i have taken a picture of her everymonth for the entire year i have had her 

8 weeks


3 months


4 months



5 months




6 months


7 months


8 months


9 months


10 months


11 months


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

and now 1 year old <3





It has been an intresting year, i have grown and learned alot just from working with Chimera and watching her grow.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Chimera! 

She is so lucky to be your girl, you are a great owner Kim! I really look up to you, your dogs obviously live very fulfilled lives.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

:redface: Blush*

Thank you Julie, i try to do my very best for them!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i don't know much about bull terriers so it was interesting to see her head develop. she looks like a very happy and healthy dog!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

happy birthday.....you have worked so hard, kimberly.....with all of your wee beasties.....be proud.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Agree with Re & Julie. And wow, her head really has changed!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

BearMurphy said:


> i don't know much about bull terriers so it was interesting to see her head develop. she looks like a very happy and healthy dog!



Her head did not fill in as dramatically as good males do, i have seen male pups who, novice breeders would think were going to end up with poor heads only to have the heads fill in so strongly it doesnt even seem possible


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I do believe she was purple at 5 months LOL!

She certainly has grown up! What a feminine Bull Terrier!

Happy birthday to Chimera! YAY!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

She is so stinking cute. I would love to have a Bull Terrier, oh well maybe some day. I do love the progression pictures.


----------

